
Ask HN: Freelance subcontract opportunities? - crystalPalace
I&#x27;m part of a 2 man mobile and fullstack development team. We&#x27;ve had success subcontracting in the past but these opportunities are seemingly rare. Currently finding clients has been frustrating and slow. Is there a reliable method to secure subcontracts without cold emailing other freelance or contract firms?
======
marjann
I believe you can do several things:

\- find a partner who can handle the business development part;

\- reach out for new project through your network;

\- ask your previous clients if you can help them out;

\- ask your previous clients if they are willing to recommend you to their
network;

